# Jubilee's in Fairhope, AL



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have heard a lot of different methods to knowing if a Jubilee is going to happen. East wind on out going tide being the most popular, I just can't seem to catch them when this is going on. Anybody have a proven method for success in knowing when they will happen?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know how true these "facts" are in the wiki, but it's a starting point.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Bay_jubilee#Favorable_conditions.2C_locations.2C_and_frequency

And the research from Wiki:

http://new.aslo.org/lo/toc/vol_18/issue_3/0353.pdf

http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1930218?uid=3739600&uid=2&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21100996748833

Jim


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

i've heard my fair share of theories and guys who swear by each one whether it be out going or incoming tides. East wind is always a good sign. I think a movement in the tide whether it be in or out plays a big factor in it... if the tide is dead not much seems to be in, but right before and after the tide is slack seems to be a good time. the water on the east side of the bay has to be slick too (because of the east wind). I got on a small one a couple nights ago but all the one's this year i've seen have been not real great... alot of shrimp (not very big ones though) very few flounders and crabs... lots of small ones. I caught about 10 dozen shrimp in 30 min though

my best theory... sleep deprivation haha... since they usually happen best in the middle of the night you just have to be in the right place at the right time usually.. I spent almost 4 hours the other night running up and down east shore chasing it and wound up finding it but it only last an hour or so


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Today I heard about one by may day this past Monday night. The guy that told me about it said it was the most flounder has has ever seen. I stay on top of the wind forecasts and check every time its coming out of the east just to be safe. I live on Co. Rd. 1 in Fairhope and haven't heard of squat down here this year.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

That's the one I was on.. I heard of a few people seeing flounder but nothing like a good jubilee... the flounder have just been small this year that I've found but its all about where you are at... I wasn't lucky enough to find them that night I guess


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you hear about the Jubilee and go or did you think is was going to happen and just show up?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I was checking the forecast monday and thought it looked pretty good. Went after work down to the shore around 5pm in daphne and saw guys catch lots of shrimp so i went home and geared up. got to the beach at 8 down in fairhope and worked my way north and around 9-9:15 started seeing some action but by 11:30 it was done. I ended up at mayday and left there about 12...

There were about 4 people at mayday when i got there that had some shrimp but no flounders... around 9 I heard of some guys gigging a few but they were small in montrose


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

I would like to add an interesting fact to this thread. Evertime i hear someone say something about the "jubilees" here in the Pensacola area i have to bite my tongue. (its usually concerning the annual late summer crab run)..........anyone that has seen a real jubilee in Mobile Bay knows the difference........fact....it only occurs one place in the world....Mobile Bay and a bay in Japan on a less frequent basis......look it up


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

True it's completely unique to Mobile Bay... I've seen some strange low Oxygen things happen on the mississippi gulf coast but its nothing like a jubilee on the bay here... The other usually just affect one species and a jubilee effects rays, eels, crabs, flounder, and shrimp all bottom dwelling species pretty much


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

ata0002 PM sent


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

East wind and rising tide is best. Normaly happens after midnight. Sat and Sun night look real good for it to happen.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> East wind and rising tide is best. Normaly happens after midnight. Sat and Sun night look real good for it to happen.


Don't tell them that!!!


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha....I already had my eye on it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

So are there any regulations over in Mobile to catch during the Jubilee or is it standard fishing regs? License? Catch limit?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

You have to abide by the regular fishing regulations. Salt and fresh water liscence req'd and all creel limits apply. I have heard of people gigging 200 flounder and getting 50 lbs of shrimp. Those people are a little crazy, I think the fine is like $250 per fish over 10 for flounder, and keeping more than a 5 gallon bucket of shrimp will get you thrown under the jail.


----------



## nolegirl2 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can never seem to catch them either. always heard about them and would love to see one!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go there now. It's on.


----------

